# Cat help please!



## luckypeggy (11 July 2013)

With the hot weather, neither of my cats are eating or drinking much. Am a bit worried about the male one as he had cystitis last year, and I was told to take him off iams and only give wet food and make sure he drinks lots. 
Any ideas with how I can tempt them? Tried cat milk, water in different bowls, changing their wet food daily, offered them tuna?!
Thanks!


----------



## pines of rome (11 July 2013)

Mine are not eating so much n the heat, some of them drink a lot and two don,t!
I also have a male who has had bladder problems and if I feel he is not having enough water I syringe some into his mouth!


----------



## suestowford (12 July 2013)

You could try putting a bit of tuna brine in their water bowl to flavour it and tempt them that way. 
Some cats like running water and you can buy pet fountains that circulate the water for them.


----------



## Mia&Vin (12 July 2013)

Make them a pond lol


----------



## luckypeggy (12 July 2013)

Thanks for the ideas, will give them a try, although will have to pass on the pond one though!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (12 July 2013)

I have a Catit water fountain, it's filtered and my 2 love it  have a look on ebay


----------



## luckypeggy (12 July 2013)

Wow that water fountain looks amazing! Off to look at eBay now


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (12 July 2013)

It's the one with the dome


----------



## luckypeggy (12 July 2013)

Do you leave the fountain on all the time? Or just during the day?


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (12 July 2013)

All the time, it's been going strong for several years!


----------



## Milliechaz (12 July 2013)

Hi. This is an old wives remedy but it really works and my friend whose a vet nurse has now started recommending it to clients. A tincture made of boiling water and dried parsley. It can be kept in the fridge for 3 days. Put 1 tablespoon in each of his wet feeds n it should prevent cystitis. My cat is super prone and it works a treat for her. Put a teaspoon of dried parsley in 1/2 a mug of boiling water and let it cool before feeding 
Good luck


----------



## MagicMelon (13 July 2013)

OP, have you tried running the tap for them?  Sounds silly, but my two love water directly from the tap and usually come running every time I turn it on.


----------



## luckypeggy (13 July 2013)

Tried with the tap, they just looked at me like I was stupid! Borrowed a friends cat water fountain to see what they would be like- he just kept sticking his paw in the water and then licking it, but think it may be successful!


----------



## Mudfukkle (18 July 2013)

Mine isn't eating much either, been a nightmare, he is now eating James Wellbeloved wet food + some fresh chicken.

I personally wouldn't put any brine in anything as it is salty and can effect kidneys. I only feed tuna in spring water, so maybe some of the spring water would help, but def not brine.


----------



## Captain Bridget (18 July 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			I have a Catit water fountain, it's filtered and my 2 love it  have a look on ebay
		
Click to expand...

We have one of these, my cats adore it! I always see them going over for a drink. They used to drink from our water feature sometimes as that was running water but it broke so we had to get them something else!


----------

